# H2O and go (available in HD)



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Bit of fun putting the Brute through its paces!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Like the vid man.... I remember my SRA days.... kinda miss em. I forgot how much fun I used to have back then. Wish I had one now along with my 750 so that I'd have a good trail bike. Keep doin' what you and keep sharin them vids & pics with us...


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks man! Lovin the sra....just wish Kawie made one in the 800cc flavour lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

cool vid man, that Brute's takin it like a champ.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

awesome video kawboy1


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice work. Looks like fun.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

let her eat man ! good vid


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

good video!! makes me kinda miss my sra


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice vid, always fun to slide around on a sra.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks....and yes it is!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Eight said:


> Nice vid, always fun to slide around on a sra.


:rockn: I agree


----------

